# Burner assembly



## NewbieOne (Mar 23, 2021)

I received a Materbuilt John McLemore, 30", 2-door propane smoker as a gift. I assembled it but am concerned before I connect propane to it.  Where the burner connects to the propane source connection, that connection is not snug/tight. Should it be? Or is it OK that it does not have a sealed connection?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 23, 2021)

Welcome NewbieOne!

I have ZERO experience with your specific gas smoker. But I am going to go out on a limb here and say your fitting should be tight and should be a sealed connection. Take a look at your parts list, and I will venture to guess there would be a section of metal tubing or a fitting that goes between the temperature control and the burner.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 23, 2021)

I did a bit of poking around the Masterbuilt site for instructions and couldn't find it. But does this look like your gas line and temp control valve? If so, I retract what I said above. It looks like the venturi is built into the valve and the burner should just slip over.
9905130002 - 39 Inch Hose/Valve/Regulator Kit – Masterbuilt


----------



## NewbieOne (Mar 23, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> I did a bit of poking around the Masterbuilt site for instructions and couldn't find it. But does this look like your gas line and temp control valve? If so, I retract what I said above. It looks like the venturi is built into the valve and the burner should just slip over.
> 9905130002 - 39 Inch Hose/Valve/Regulator Kit – Masterbuilt


That sounds right.... I will have to take a look at it after work.
Thank you!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 23, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> looks like the venturi is built into the valve and the burner should just slip over.









This is mine and that is how mine hooks up just slips over like  " browneyesvictim "said
Welcome to the site
David


----------

